# Single Speed Dual Suspension



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

other than the cowan and the transition double are there any other frames out there?

thanks


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I've seen a B-rocket on here that SS


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you don't mind using a spring loaded tensioner, any frame with little chain growth can be converted to SS.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Horst links work pretty well generally, I've seen a few done up with chain tensioners. I ran my Epic SS with a Surly tensioner before I realized that I hate cross country bikes and their lame-ass geometry. It worked well (the drivetrain).


----------



## streetlightpoet (Apr 20, 2007)

cove g-spot, kona a,


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's my Bottlerocket using a Yess tensioner.


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

klein mantra


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that is strait up the sickest bottlerocket i have yet laid my eyes on.

i want to go bmx singlespeed stuff on my sxt real bad


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i wanna see a fixie. a glorious 12 inch travel fixie.

and you could lose weight on a rear brake too!


----------



## streetlightpoet (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn, that just gave me an idea. I was planning on building up my g-spot with a coaster brake as a joke, but a fixie might be even better.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

streetlightpoet said:


> Damn, that just gave me an idea. I was planning on building up my g-spot with a coaster brake as a joke, but a fixie might be even better.


Not possible - coaster brake and fixed does not work with a chain tensioner.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

There was a SS BMW over on ridemonkey a while ago.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I'm just waiting to see someone try to build a fixie DJ 

Just try to imagine launching a jump with your pedals fixed to the rear wheel, then imagine how bad its gonna hurt when you "land"...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> that is strait up the sickest bottlerocket i have yet laid my eyes on.
> 
> i want to go bmx singlespeed stuff on my sxt real bad


Hey thanks! I love the way it rides too. Putting the BMX drivetrain on went smoother than I would've expected and the Yess tensioner works very well. I'm going to add a lower roller only type of guide ONLY to help with tension and reduce some chain slap that I'm getting on big jumps and drops.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm going to build my Blur 4X with SS, going to be sick!


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Blur 4x SS will be sweet.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

My buddy has an epic that's a full suspension. I've also seen a few Treks that have been converted.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a 9 inch lenz sport pro descender that I have converted to single speed it has a coencentric pivot around the bottom bracket so it has no chain growth so I dont have to run a tensioner


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I ran SS on my Bullit for a while. I used an XTR short cage der. for tension and it worked great.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

What about this for on a Wildcard?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16663

From what understand you can use 2 chainring's upfront. Any thought's on durabilty/ performance on this product?

Can you still use regular chainring's if going for this chain?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12072


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

That tensioner looks very nice, alot like a rolhoff in the looks dept. It's anyone's guess as far as durability goes.

You can use a regular chainring with that chain but I would bother with the "2 rings upfront". Just stick with one.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

It could be usefull while climbing, nc-17's site quote's you could use 26-38 set-up. That's just perfect. 

Will need some feedback from owner's on how tough this piece of kit is. And if it work's like it should.


----------



## streetlightpoet (Apr 20, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> Not possible - coaster brake and fixed does not work with a chain tensioner.


Possible-if I wanted to run a tensioner I wouldn't be running a singlespeed. There's more than one way to skin a cat you know.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> Not possible - coaster brake and fixed does not work with a chain tensioner.


G-spot uses a concentric pivot. If he finds the "magic ratio" or uses a ghost ring, no tensioner will be necessary.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont think he is familiar with the fact that your G-Spot has a concentric BB pivot. You could get some wierd stuff going on with the suspension with a fixed fully. you could pedal forward than back over and over and bounce the back tire all over the place.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Dangit beat me to it! I just mailed you some poop.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not entirley sure why someone would want a fixie fully. In fact, I'm not entirley sure why someone would want a fixie anywhere but a Velodrome.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

just want to see what a signature is, so i made one....ignore me......nice BR though


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

i found out what the signature is


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I went single speed on my downhill bike because I only take it to keystone which pure gravity fed bliss less garbage to deal with


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> I'm not entirley sure why someone would want a fixie fully. In fact, I'm not entirley sure why someone would want a fixie anywhere but a Velodrome.


Ditto. Fixie on dirt =


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks for all the replies

im looking for a urban/park/dj bike

might take on some DH runs but mainly as a play bike


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

get a ss bottlerocket


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

jimage said:


> get a ss bottlerocket


I agree, how could you refuse?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> I agree, how could you refuse?


I usually dont like bottle rockets. 
I can proudly say yours in the only one I've seen that I like.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I usually dont like bottle rockets.
> I can proudly say yours in the only one I've seen that I like.


Thanks! That's a great complement. What is it about mine that makes you like it over other BRs?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Thanks! That's a great complement. What is it about mine that makes you like it over other BRs?


Im not sure, its just so clean!
raw finish, lack of stickers, I cant pin point it. But its very nice. :thumbsup: 
.


----------



## CaptainBlackout (Oct 31, 2007)

Yup it looks cool, esp. with the crome cranks. What ration are you running and where? Thinking about going ss with my Bullit.


----------



## peterhaile (Feb 23, 2006)

*Lenz Alpine Brawler Dh Build*

I'll post pictures pretty soon. 
I have a lenz xc bike that I have had single before, and now I have a Lenz alpine Brawler Dh that is getting the SS treatment. On New Years Eve I went to my neighbors machine shop to make new dropouts for it. This particular bike uses non sliding plates to control chainstay length. The stock plates came with 2 holes 1/2 inch apart, This does not help me because a length of chain is 1/2" long. I made a new plate that can be flipped and adjusted to be a maximum of 1/32" of an inch off. Sweet.

However, Today I discovered the old xtr crankset I was using has crunched splines on the left crankarm. So I will be getting a new crankset soon to replace it.

I have a white brothers DH 2 fork on the front. With Ti handlebars!! 
I might switch the fork for a Boxxer?
Also one of the guys at the shop where I previously worked gave me new tires to replace the 15,0000 lb Intense FRO DH tires.
Thanks Jimmy 
To further cut weight I'am going ghetto tubeless.

I believe it will be around 30lbs. Not to shabby!!!

I did pedal it around with the loosey goosey crank, it is soooo quiet, smooth, and bombproof.

For general tomfoolery this bike is going to be perfect. I think a SS freeride bike is an awesome idea, but you'd have to get your ratio dialed to have any sucsess racing.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

CaptainBlackout said:


> Yup it looks cool, esp. with the crome cranks. What ration are you running and where? Thinking about going ss with my Bullit.


I am running 33/16 right now. Low enough to mash short climbs but still high enough for a little speed.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I drive bikes might be perfect for SS conversion seeing as there's no chain growth... Just a thought...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

question: When should you use a tensioner on a SS and when should you don't?

Could a tensioner be good on a hardtail?


----------



## peterhaile (Feb 23, 2006)

*Tensioner reply*

On hardtails you do not have to use a tensioner if you find an ideal gear using a gear calculator, or lots of guess and check.

On full suspension bikes you have to run a tensioner if your suspension design has ANY chaingrowth. This includes all bikes except Unified Rear Triangle designs( Old Rocky Mountain Switch, Ibis Szazbo, and older I drive bikes with the wishbone link removed(this makes them URT's)) And you can also use bikes with concentric swingarm pivots around the bottom bracket.( Older Lenz's, Kona A and Cowan, Cove G spot)

If you need to find a gear calculator I've found this one easy to use. If you click on the gear it will calculate your speed at x rpm's 
http://eehouse.org/fixin/javafmu.php
Also in regards to wheel size using the speed feature of the gear calculator, A mountain bike wheel with a large tire on it turns out pretty close to a 700x23 setup.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

suicidebomber said:


> question: When should you use a tensioner on a SS and when should you don't?
> Could a tensioner be good on a hardtail?


Basically, you use a tensioner if you have vertical dropouts, or chaingrowth (full suspension). Yes, it's possible to find the ideal combination with vertical dropouts, but it rarely lasts. Chainstretch and sprocket wear will eventually catch up with you.
I could see possibly still using one with horizontal drops if you wanted to get the least possible chainstay length, and have a hard time finding the gear combo that gets you there. 
Read snaky69's excellent SS thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286076


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> Basically, you use a tensioner if you have vertical dropouts, or chaingrowth (full suspension). Yes, it's possible to find the ideal combination with vertical dropouts, but it rarely lasts. Chainstretch and sprocket wear will eventually catch up with you.
> I could see possibly still using one with horizontal drops if you wanted to get the least possible chainstay length, and have a hard time finding the gear combo that gets you there.
> Read snaky69's excellent SS thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286076


wow, the guide really helped me a lot! thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> I'm not entirley sure why someone would want a fixie fully. In fact, I'm not entirley sure why someone would want a fixie anywhere but a Velodrome.


as one who rides fixed off road, i would agree with the first statement. ive tried to imagine what riding fixed with a squishy rear would entail. if i can ever get a hold of an appropriate frame id like to give it a try though. who knows, it may be a blast.

as to the second statement, riding fixed is just like singlespeeding... its not for everyone. not everyone "gets it". i happen to be one of those who do. my commuters are all fixed, three of my road bikes are fixed, and three of my mtn bikes are fixed (2 29ers and a 26er).

on the road, i ride fixed with a pretty fast group of gearie guys (19-23mph avg over 40-60 miles) with no problem at all. they will pull ahead slightly on some of the really big climbs, but i reel them back in and have reached speeds of 45mph on downhill sections!

same thing off road. riding off road fixed brings a whole new element into the ride. requires much more skill and power to rapidly navigate anything other than smooth singletrack because now pedal strike and inability to set up for climbs is in the mix.

its one thing to clean a rooty, rocky, technical downhill when you can parallel your cranks and coast over everything. its quite another when youre fixed, cuz the cranks are turning at all times unless you backpedal and lock the wheel so if a root or rock is in the way you dont spin your cranks out of the way. you either navigate around it or deal with the pedal strike, which actually can be used to your benefit at times.

technical climbs are harder as well. in addition to pedal strikes you cant back spin as you approach to get optimum power to crest a ledge/rock/root, you have to just pedal over it in whatever position your cranks are in.


----------



## CaptainBlackout (Oct 31, 2007)

Really interesting to hear. What ratio do you use on your fixed mtbs?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I've ridden an "urban" fixie, it was pretty cool and quite fun. It was set up like a courier style bike and weighed almost nothing. As for a fixie off road...I guess if you get really bored with riding the same trails it would pose a fun new challenge. And you would get to buy new pedals and cranks often. When I get bored I just try to learn a new trick, jump off something new, or try a new line.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

CaptainBlackout said:


> Really interesting to hear. What ratio do you use on your fixed mtbs?


on the 29ers i run a 1.6 for the local stuff. lots of steep, technical climbs.

on the 26ers i run a 1.8 for the local.

i have a surly dingle cog on the back of the monkey thats a 17/21 so i get a 1.6 and a 1.88 and it only takes about 30 seconds to change ratios. open the qr, move the chain over, adjust the tug, close the qr.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> As for a fixie off road...I guess if you get really bored with riding the same trails it would pose a fun new challenge.


heck to the yeah its fun and a challenge, but it has nothing to do with being bored with riding the same trails. it requires a completely different riding style and thought process, and its a completely different ride.



combatkimura said:


> And you would get to buy new pedals and cranks often.


um.... no.

ive been riding fixed mtb on the same pedals/cranks/bb for the last 2.5 years. and they were well used when i put them on.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm guessing most people's preferred riding style and terrain pretty much eliminates the option of going fixed for full suspension riding. Unless you are some kind of masochist.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Fixie at the skatepark...that would be interesting.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Fixie at the skatepark...that would be interesting.


werd! :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of a G-spot 'singlespeed'. Has a multigeared hub but use your imagination.

http://www.galbraithmt.com/bikes/albers_g-spot.htm


----------



## CaptainBlackout (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you ever drop the chain? I wanna go ss on my Bullit 


combatkimura said:


> I agree, how could you refuse?


----------



## Bennet (May 29, 2008)

*Dual suspension single speed chromoly jump bike*

I saw this bike while riding in New Zealand. Its a prototype that will be hitting production in the next few months. Dedicated single speed dual suspension 100% chromo 4" travel front and rear. Looks means and went well on the dirt jumps.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

great lookin bike..... but i have to say im disgusted seeing a broken down pool table in the background. how could you?


----------

